

Inflate Your App's Popularity...Until It Really Is Popular - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/22933586104/foursquare-ux-inflate-how-popular-your-application

======
jason_shah
This is clever language and UX IMHO. Does anyone know other apps that do
similar things?

